# How do you clean your chainsaw air filter?



## oxbow (Jun 30, 2009)

My Husqvarna 137 stalled and wouldn't start. Took off the cover and it looked like the filter was coated with fine sawdust. Soaked it in raw gasoline and blew it off (from inside) with compressed air. Put it back together and started and ran fine. Is there a better way to clean the filter? Do you just check it one in a while to know when it needs cleaning?


----------



## slowp (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't have an air compressor. If I did, I'd use it. Instead, I vacuum it (from the outside out) and it comes clean.


----------



## PB (Jun 30, 2009)

Dish soap and warm water at the end of the day, then let it sit overnight to dry. You would be surprised how much stuff comes out, even after the air compressor.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 30, 2009)

Cheapo paint brush untill it gets embedded, then blast it out with compressed air.

Half the time a good shake will get it clean.
Huskys are like that.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## gallegosmike (Jun 30, 2009)

slowp said:


> I don't have an air compressor. If I did, I'd use it. Instead, I vacuum it (from the outside out) and it comes clean.



Dont use gas to clean your air filter! Wash it with mild dish soap like dawn. Then air dry it or if you must, use a air compressor. 

Call me neat freak, but I clean my air filters after ALL cutting sessions.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 30, 2009)

*a severe beating.*

followed by compressed air.


----------



## super3 (Jun 30, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Dish soap and warm water at the end of the day, then let it sit overnight to dry. You would be surprised how much stuff comes out, even after the air compressor.




Yep +1, best way I have found.


----------



## clearance (Jun 30, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Dish soap and warm water at the end of the day, then let it sit overnight to dry. You would be surprised how much stuff comes out, even after the air compressor.



Best way.


----------



## JohnJr (Jun 30, 2009)

I have never gone beyond a compressor blow. Do you guys feel that the amount you get out with dish soap would really affect air flow? I mean real airflow not trying to gain .05% more flow


----------



## Trigger Man (Jun 30, 2009)

I guy once told me to use diluted spray nine, in warm water. I have been using this method and it works good with the nylon mesh filters. What do others think? As for the flocked type I would probably stick with soap and water.


----------



## PB (Jun 30, 2009)

JohnJr said:


> I have never gone beyond a compressor blow. Do you guys feel that the amount you get out with dish soap would really affect air flow? I mean real airflow not trying to gain .05% more flow



Try it for yourself. It is very impressive what comes out of the flocked filters in soap after a shot of air.


----------



## Evan (Jun 30, 2009)

blow them out with the compressor. i also pack exstra filters to swap on when im buckn alot of wood. when the saw gets to 4 strokn in the cut i swap to the clean filter


----------



## teacherman (Jun 30, 2009)

I tap them on the side to knock stuff loose, then blow at about 35-40 psi from the side, gently to not damage filter. NOT 120 psi.........

Andy (Lakeside) used to say NOT to use compressed air, but use soap and water and air dry. I like to spray carb cleaner from the inside out, then let dry.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 30, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Half the time a good shake will get it clean.
> 
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



:monkey:


----------



## parrisw (Jun 30, 2009)

If they are bad, I use the ultrasonic cleaner with 4:1 diluted purple cleaner. Makes em like new. Usually they get the compressed air treatment.


----------



## WidowMaker (Jul 1, 2009)

gallegosmike said:


> Dont use gas to clean your air filter! Wash it with mild dish soap like dawn. Then air dry it or if you must, use a air compressor.
> 
> Call me neat freak, but I clean my air filters after ALL cutting sessions.



======

Why not. It's all I've ever used, that or saw mix, never a problem...


----------



## Philbert (Jul 1, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Dish soap and warm water at the end of the day, then let it sit overnight to dry. You would be surprised how much stuff comes out, even after the air compressor.



+1, depends on filter design.

1) knock off any big crud

2) disassemble or open if possible (MS 260, MS 460, MS 660, etc.)

3) blow from inside out with compressed air, if available (some guys carry those cans sold in the photo or electronics stores)

4) wash, as above, especially if dirty (e.g. dirt, grease, etc., aside from just wood dust). Usually only the fabric band on the 2-piece STIHL filters.

5) blow out again from inside out to remove as much of the water as possible.

6) let dry

7) carry extra filters in field so I can do the cleaning and drying at home.

Philbert


----------



## serial killer (Jul 1, 2009)

Chainsaws have air filters?


----------



## oxbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies. I wasn't sure if it was OK to use raw gas. From now on, I'll use soap and water. Think I'll get an extra to use while the other one is drying.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 1, 2009)

Light brushing followed by air compressor blowing. Seems my little echo needs a dish soap washing occasionally.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 1, 2009)

fishercat said:


> followed by compressed air.



+1 dont always have the air compresser handy.


----------



## dingeryote (Jul 1, 2009)

parrisw said:


> :monkey:



Well...???

Any more than a shake or two and you're PLAYING with it! LOL!

You ain't right. Ya know that? LOL!!!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Deadwood Kid (Jul 1, 2009)

compressed air is as far as i go, maybe some good ol' chemicals...


----------



## Adirondack (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, from a recommendation on this site I cleaned my filter in warm soapy water. It works great. I also have an extra filter and just change them out. :blob5:


----------



## Tim S. (Jul 1, 2009)

Starting fluid


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 1, 2009)

I get *SAWTROLL* to blow on mine!!!


----------



## woodyman (Jul 1, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Dish soap and warm water at the end of the day, then let it sit overnight to dry. You would be surprised how much stuff comes out, even after the air compressor.



:agree2:Been doing it that way for years.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Jul 1, 2009)

Now and again I just throw it in the washing machine with my clothes - the rest of the time, it gets banged against the nearest tree until the dust falls off.


----------



## yooper (Jul 1, 2009)

rahtreelimbs said:


> I get *SAWTROLL* to blow on mine!!!



lol..I usually just bang mine on the closest stump or tree too, and toss it back in, I wonder does the troll blow them threw the mail or does one have to travel all the way there there for him to blow it?


----------



## husky455rancher (Jul 2, 2009)

depends what brand of saw your using. husky usually dosent need anything cept maybe a little tapping. my 066 requires a bit more than a little tapping to clean off.


----------



## MCW (Jul 2, 2009)

I use filter oil so generally blow as much garbage as I can off with a compressor then soak in warm water and washing powder. Never had a problem with either the Dolmar or 3120 filter.


----------



## Deadwood Kid (Jul 2, 2009)

just remember not to hold the air compressor chuck to close to the filter or you'll be surrounded by chunks of ur filter lol.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jul 2, 2009)

WidowMaker said:


> ======
> 
> Why not. It's all I've ever used, that or saw mix, never a problem...



 Me to widowMaker! It may be wrong but I have done it forever and have not had any filters fall apart on me yet! At home I have a plastic jug I dip it shake it and blow it out. In the woods I pour some mix in the recessed spot in my tailgate slosh the filter around in it shake it off!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 2, 2009)

tap it on a bench tom trees


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 3, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> Me to widowMaker! It may be wrong but I have done it forever and have not had any filters fall apart on me yet! At home I have a plastic jug I dip it shake it and blow it out. In the woods I pour some mix in the recessed spot in my tailgate slosh the filter around in it shake it off!



I, also, would like a reason not to use gas. Been doing it for over 30 years but it is never too late to change.

Harry K


----------



## WidowMaker (Jul 3, 2009)

I knew I couldn't be the only one....


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 3, 2009)

is the air filter foam or paper ?


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 4, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> is the air filter foam or paper ?



Standard hard Stihl filters.

Harry K


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jul 5, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> is the air filter foam or paper ?



Mostly the mesh type, I do have some paper type, I dont like. I dont think they last near as good as the others , I dont use them over a couple yr without replacing, but have noticed no ill effects from the gas!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jul 5, 2009)

turnkey4099 said:


> I, also, would like a reason not to use gas. Been doing it for over 30 years but it is never too late to change.
> 
> Harry K



#1 I dont think there is a good reason not to! I would not use gas on the foam type because I have had those fall apart, at least not everyday, I have done it on mowers. I have some mesh type filters and some paper type, I do it on both of them , The paper filters I dont like and change every couple yrs anyway.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 6, 2009)

Begins to look like the ones who say 'don't do it' either don't know why or are unwilling to share the secret 

Harry K


----------



## dingeryote (Jul 6, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> tap it on a bench tom trees



And I caught flak for just shaking it a couple times..:yoyo:

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## pgg (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like from now on I'll have to stop swishing filters in petrol and start carrying around warm water, soap, a bowl and a portable hair-dryer


----------



## fredmc (Jul 6, 2009)

Sometimes the chemicals can erode the adhesive that holds the flocking on flocked filters. I've had this experience with Dolmar flocked filters. Not with mesh or felt.


----------

